# What Size Would A 7inch D-ring to D-ring Saddle Be?



## tonitot (29 April 2011)

Looking at some saddles and found a nice one but it says its 7 inches from d-ring to d-ring. What size would this make it (Medium, wide etc)


----------



## brighteyes (29 April 2011)

I wish people would stop quoting it - it is a totally pointless and meaningless measurement.  The saddle could be any width, almost. And you must try it before you buy it and have the fit checked, surely?


----------



## nixxyz (29 April 2011)

i would have said 7 inches was a narrow fit, my lass' saddle is 9 inches between the d rings and is classed as being medium wide fitting, but please please get it checked by a saddler to fit your horse as saddles vary in size between makes much like a pair of jeans would.


----------

